# Happy Birthday, Carol!!!



## Yvonne G (Jul 11, 2019)

@CarolM 





We wish you all the best on this, your special day!​


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 11, 2019)

Happy birthday! Gellukkige verjaarsdag! [emoji512][emoji253][emoji320] [emoji217][emoji217][emoji217]


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 11, 2019)

View attachment 276324


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## CarolM (Jul 11, 2019)

Awwww. Thank you so much. And Linda baie dankie. [emoji3]


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday to you !


----------



## CarolM (Jul 11, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> Happy Birthday to you !


[emoji3] Thank you Sabine. [emoji8]


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 11, 2019)

CarolM said:


> [emoji3] Thank you Sabine. [emoji8]


 My pleasure !


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 11, 2019)

and another naughty one


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 11, 2019)

and the very grumpy version for: Happy B-day !!!!


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 11, 2019)

a good advice for your birthday in 50 years


----------



## Bee62 (Jul 11, 2019)

and last but not least:




????????????????????????????


----------



## CarolM (Jul 13, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> and another naughty one


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM (Jul 13, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> and the very grumpy version for: Happy B-day !!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## CarolM (Jul 13, 2019)

Bee62 said:


> and last but not least:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whahaha. Very true. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 15, 2019)

Happy Birthday from sunny (rainy) south Florida


----------



## CarolM (Jul 15, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Happy Birthday from sunny (rainy) south Florida


Thank you Ed. How are you doing?


----------

